# people who don't bag up poop



## Lora (Aug 13, 2014)

:argh: [[RANT]]

so today I saw two dog owners waiting for their dogs to finish pooping, and then just leave.

The first one, I offered a poop bag I happen to have with me, and she just looks all shy and says "I don't do that" and walks off. Boy did I give her the stink eye.

What do you guys do when you see this happening? Is there anything you _can_ do?

It's part of owning a dog in a city in my opinion.. I wish I could've done something other than glare and get flustered.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It's not worth engaging any further when someone declines the offer of a poop bag. They are confirmed jerks.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Me: "you don't? Well I'm not afraid, <bags up poop, hands to owner> There ya go, thanks for taking care of that!" 

In my dreams LOL. I am very introverted and shy and I would probably just let it go.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Twice now I've mis-timed Wrex's pooping and it happened on my way to pick up the boy from school. Both times, because I didn't have bags with me, after I brought the dog and the boy home, I went back and picked it up. 

I mean...ew.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am in the "pissed off with poop-leavers camp"! I've had "discussions" with more than a few over the years.:argue: Some people just seem to feel "leaving it behind" is fine. Trying to (politely, at least at first!) make them aware their poor habits impinge on the rest of us is too often futile. :banghead: I think you did the right thing offering that irresponsible dog owner a poop bag (I do that too), though she behaved like a poop herself. I often clean up after dog owners who are remiss in doing so. My reasoning is leaving the  laying around isn't healthy and it only leads to dogs being unwelcome in more places. It stinks, but lots of dogs are better behaved than their owners!:dog:


----------



## Lora (Aug 13, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> It's not worth engaging any further when someone declines the offer of a poop bag. They are confirmed jerks.


It makes me want to follow them with the poop and stuff it in their mailbox...



Shamrockmommy said:


> Me: "you don't? Well I'm not afraid, <bags up poop, hands to owner> There ya go, thanks for taking care of that!"
> 
> In my dreams LOL. I am very introverted and shy and I would probably just let it go.


oh yeah, that's the worst part! The millions of conversations you imagine having after an encounter like that.



cmarrie said:


> Twice now I've mis-timed Wrex's pooping and it happened on my way to pick up the boy from school. Both times, because I didn't have bags with me, after I brought the dog and the boy home, I went back and picked it up.
> 
> I mean...ew.


that's dedication 


Once a housemate asked me to take her dog out and she handed me a bag, but upon further inspection it was just a flimsy grocery bag that wasn't even airtight! So yeah.. I let the dog poop on a patch of grass by the road and left, feeling horrible. Her poor dog kept rubbing her behind on the ground and also had cancer- or at least, lumps all over her body that you could actually feel.. which the owner was treating with homeopathy, apparently. She's a lovely person but I just distanced myself from the whole thing. Since then I like to keep a baggie in my handbag at all times.


----------



## Lora (Aug 13, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> I am in the "pissed off with poop-leavers camp"! I've had "discussions" with more than a few over the years.:argue: Some people just seem to feel "leaving it behind" is fine. Trying to (politely, at least at first!) make them aware their poor habits impinge on the rest of us is too often futile. :banghead: I think you did the right thing offering that irresponsible dog owner a poop bag (I do that too), though she behaved like a poop herself. I often clean up after dog owners who are remiss in doing so. My reasoning is leaving the  laying around isn't healthy and it only leads to dogs being unwelcome in more places. It stinks, but lots of dogs are better behaved than their owners!:dog:


grr, thanks for venting with me!

Yeah... maybe I should've cleaned up after her dog after she left. :/ not that it should be up to good samaritans to clean up after everyone else's mess though. You're right, it makes people dislike dogs, it makes things harder for responsible dog owners, other dogs come along and eat it, etc.. it's just awful.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

cmarrie said:


> Twice now I've mis-timed Wrex's pooping and it happened on my way to pick up the boy from school. Both times, because I didn't have bags with me, after I brought the dog and the boy home, I went back and picked it up.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean...ew.



This has happened to me also. But when I just needed to walk down to my parent's house. It is only 8 houses from me and you'd think you can make it that far without a bag... Nope! Got caught both times! I just got a bag from my parents and picked it up on the way back.

Apparently 2 times was enough for me! I bought a bag holder for the leash and just leave it clipped to the leash. I need to buy a second bag holder for Hazel's leash though.


----------



## vickaandjz (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh boy is this timely! I stepped in poop twice yesterday and want to kill someone (brand new shoes I bought after ruining my previous pair stepping in poop on multiple occasions). I even walk around cleaning up the poop people have left (as I am a poop magnet apparently). If I were in your shoes, I would have told that little *******, "look, you have a choice...you clean it up, or I pick it up and shove it down your disrespectful ****ing mouth!" Then I would have waited. If she didn't pick it up, it would either be in her mouth, hair or I would have snapped a photo and called the City. That is a fine, for sure.

Sorry for my language...this really pisses me off (and I am quitting cigarettes currently, so I can flip at the drop of a hat haha)!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't like the bag holder dangling from the leash, so I'll tie a couple poop bags to the loop handle of the leash. I make sure there are always 2-3 on there at the start of our walks. 
Jack is a poop marker. So he drops turds frequently LOL. 

And, this last walk, I burned right through 3 bags when Echo had diarrhea. Finally figured out Beef is a no-go for her belly!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh, my gosh... this is a HUGE pet peeve of mine! :mad3::mad2::mad-tongue::mmph:

I almost always have at least one poo bag on me, in a pant pocket, coat pocket, purse, car, etc.

When I recently went to our shiny new dog park it was FILLED with poo from irresponsible pet owners. It was so gross! I must have picked up 10 to 20 piles of cr*p! But it seems that the park is lightly used during weekdays so if they're there alone I guess some idiots don't think it's necessary to clean up after their dogs. There are several bag dispensers and waste disposal stations available, so it's not a lack of resources, just a lack of morals. (Integrity is doing the right thing even when no one is watching!)

We also have neighbors with a pack of 5-6 Chihuahuas which they let freely roam the neighborhood and I've found several piles of poo from them right next to the temporary fenced area our boy uses to potty. My husband has suggested pitching it back into their yard, but we haven't gone that far. Yet.

I've never actually seen anyone letting their pet take a dump without picking it up, but I don't know if I would do more than offer a poo bag. I'm also the shy, introverted type, so confrontations are not my thing.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I don't like the bag holder dangling from the leash, so I'll tie a couple poop bags to the loop handle of the leash. I make sure there are always 2-3 on there at the start of our walks.
> Jack is a poop marker. So he drops turds frequently LOL.
> 
> And, this last walk, I burned right through 3 bags when Echo had diarrhea. Finally figured out Beef is a no-go for her belly!



Cotton's leash has a d-ring right where the leash handle stops and the leash starts. The bag holder hangs perfect from that and isn't in my way at all. It would also work well with your bag system. I never even notice it. She's big enough that I've also been known to hang it on her harness. 

Hazel's leash I didn't get with the added d-ring and so I've been just clipping the bag holder onto the hand loop and it does, in fact, drive me insane. Eventually I'll get her a leash like Cotton's.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Growing up we had landscaped "islands" in the middle of our street. The neighbor across the street would take her mini doxies out to poo several times a day. She NEVER picked it up. Then the mowers would come and the poo would fly into the street for all the cars to run over. 

One day she was out letting her dogs poo. My dad went out with a shovel. He brushed by her and started scooping up poo....lots and lots of poo. He then marched over to her house and dumped the rather large shove full on her door step. 

He never said a word and she just stood there with her jaw on the ground. 

After this she started having them poop in her own yard.


----------



## Lora (Aug 13, 2014)

yaaay I'm not alone in finding this just infuriating.



N2Mischief said:


> Growing up we had landscaped "islands" in the middle of our street. The neighbor across the street would take her mini doxies out to poo several times a day. She NEVER picked it up. Then the mowers would come and the poo would fly into the street for all the cars to run over.
> 
> One day she was out letting her dogs poo. My dad went out with a shovel. He brushed by her and started scooping up poo....lots and lots of poo. He then marched over to her house and dumped the rather large shove full on her door step.
> 
> ...


bahaha yes.. I'd probably never have the courage to do that.. but that's a fine job


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> ...
> One day she was out letting her dogs poo. My dad went out with a shovel. He brushed by her and started scooping up poo....lots and lots of poo. He then marched over to her house and dumped the rather large shove full on her door step.
> 
> He never said a word and she just stood there with her jaw on the ground.
> ...


I especially like effective non-verbal behavior! :biggrin: There's a home with a lovely front lawn and garden Chagall and I pass on our walks through town. It has a sign posted near the sidewalk that reads, "Please don't allow your dog to fertilize our lawn." Nice and polite, don't know how effective it is, but I never see poops piled on that lawn.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

vickaandjz said:


> Oh boy is this timely! I stepped in poop twice yesterday and want to kill someone (brand new shoes I bought after ruining my previous pair stepping in poop on multiple occasions). I even walk around cleaning up the poop people have left (as I am a poop magnet apparently). If I were in your shoes, I would have told that little *******, "look, you have a choice...you clean it up, or I pick it up and shove it down your disrespectful ****ing mouth!" Then I would have waited. If she didn't pick it up, it would either be in her mouth, hair or I would have snapped a photo and called the City. That is a fine, for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my language...this really pisses me off (and I am quitting cigarettes currently, so I can flip at the drop of a hat haha)!



I think depending on what kind of mood I'm in. I would have said the same thing.

"Oh yes YOU ARE going to pick it up !!!!! or I'm taking a picture of you right now with my phone and posting all over the Internet and I'll also pick it up with the bag and rub it all over you, then YOU will have poop on YOU, not someone else just waking down the street and step on what you left behind! ?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Poopie bags -- don't leave home without them!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

vickaandjz, congratulations on your efforts to quit smoking. I am always proud of people who try to quit because it takes a tremendous effort. I will keep my fingers crossed that you WILL quit PERMANENTLY. As for the subject of people who don't bag their dog's poop. When I was out at the training yard (7 years), there were signs posted all over reminding everyone to pick up after their dog. There were numerous pooper scoopers and trashcans. If someone had an unruly dog, we would offer to hold their dog while they cleaned up after it. We had a few people (it was always women) who refused to clean up after their dog... they never finished the class. They weren't kicked out, they just couldn't follow any rules, and dropped out before the class was completed. It makes sense because their general attitude was that no rules applied to them, so how could they possibly follow directions in an obedience class? Do I need to add that all these women who refused to scoop, also had horribly misbehaved dogs? Don't worry... there were no poodles involved, ha-ha!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

wow people that feel like I do, I live in a condo complex (no comment) and I find it is people that have the larger dogs that poop behind, how to I know there are piles that are bigger than Beatrice she 5lbs 14 oz. Ticks me off and I pick up after her. Gonna have to start down sizing the poop bags, seems like a waste to use such a large bag on such a tiny little poop.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i also live in a condo complex and the poop problem has resulted in sandwich board signs that get moved around the property as required. our office manager is very clever and the signs remind people that it is their "dooty" to pick up pet waste. we also have an immediate $100 fine in place for pet violations, including not picking up. of course you have to catch someone first. the fact that the signs are still out after months tells you how responsible people are about their dogs.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

The morning after I got Tonka almost 5 years ago I took him for a walk down the lane behind some houses. He pooped in my neighbour's back yard and I picked it up. To this day we've followed that pattern, almost every day.

My neighbour has noooo problem with it at all.  



Shamrockmommy said:


> Finally figured out Beef is a no-go for her belly!


Oh, ya! Any shot of protein will use up bags the next day.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I lived in a condo complex for 14 years, 11 of them with my Standard Poodle. 

We also had mandatory pick up rules and fines, but it didn't really help. I had one of the cleanest yard areas in the entire complex because I was relentless about picking up any waste I found. But boy, did I pitch a fit when I found a random pile in my space!

The worst was when I got in a neighbor who lived in the other end unit on the other side of a 30ft "common area" between our buildings. It was Winter and I could follow the foot prints from his front door to the pile of poo and back again. I got SOOOOO sick of cleaning up after his dog that I finally just started "relocating" the piles to the walk way next to his driveway, right where he walked. Strangely he started picking up his dog's poo after a few days and I don't think I said a word to him! 

Actually, even worse was when my immediate next door neighbor, a very good friend, got a dog. She never should have had a dog, particularly an ACD, and she ended up returning it to the humane society, but we had a rough time between us for a time. She wouldn't clean up after her dog (claimed she "couldn't" pick up the dog's soft poos and was leaving them to freeze since it was Winter) and she tended to walk the pup over and let it pee on the bush right in front of my front door. Our friendship picked up again after she returned the dog. She's now a very happy cat owner.

Funny, I had forgotten about those episodes.


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Where I walk Ember in the mornings has at least 5 poo bins and they do an awesome job empting them, never seen one full. There's one at either entrance and then 3 that I can think of scattered round the park. I still see unpicked up dog poo every day. It annoys me the most when its right next to the bin! I mean really that's minimal effort, come on people!


----------



## Scully (Sep 30, 2014)

Grrr where i used to live in the middle of a town people would let their dogs poop all over the pavements and not even glance down to pick it up they just carried on their way! even outside of the schools where many children walk everyday :banghead: Worse was someone who let their dog come into our back garden and poop and then leave it there! i mean come on people why let your dog go wander that far and/or let them into other peoples gardens!! i was so mad, and i knew it wasn't our dog as the poop was about 5x the size of hers!

makes me glad I'm currently living in the middle of nowhere where i dont have to deal with other dog walkers [for the most part]


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

N2Mischief said:


> ...One day she was out letting her dogs poo. My dad went out with a shovel. He brushed by her and started scooping up poo....lots and lots of poo. He then marched over to her house and dumped the rather large shove full on her door step...


That made me chuckle, as that is EXACTLY to the tee what I would do in a similar situation, I'm not about revenge, but I am about making people pay attention to their responsibility, and letting them feel the impact of their laziness or lack of responsibility! Too funny, and too perfect!



Charmed said:


> ...who refused to scoop, also had horribly misbehaved dogs?...


And that's another thing that really pisses me off about those who routinely leave their dogs poop all over. They are the owners I don't trust, who have the dogs I worry about temperament wise, and who I have a hard time believing keep their dogs flea and internal parasite free (or worse!). And these are the ones who leave their dog's crap sitting there for another dog to eat, sniff, lay in, or have the innocent dogs owner pick up and throw away, accidentally step in, etc. 



patk said:


> i also live in a condo complex and the poop problem has resulted in sandwich board signs that get moved around the property as required. our office manager is very clever and the signs remind people that it is their "dooty" to pick up pet waste. we also have an immediate $100 fine in place for pet violations, including not picking up. of course you have to catch someone first. the fact that the signs are still out after months tells you how responsible people are about their dogs.


Sounds like the management is very proactive and for the most part has great policies that punish those who deserve it, and not the responsible ones to! And in today's age, its only going to be more common for people to get busted, now that everyone's got a camera with them 24 hours a day, and they are only becoming more prevalent!

And just in general, I hate hate hate this, and it goes beyond a pet peeve for me. Its unsanitary, puts my dog at risk health wise, creates a god awful mess for someone else to deal with, and also closes off access to lots of great places for those who are responsible owners. I'd say its just the small few that affect the greater quality owners, but sadly most places I've been, the responsible and quality owners are in the minority! If you can't pick up poo, if you can't be responsible in taking the best care of your pet (support structures etc for those with mobility or other issues) then you have NO business owning a dog or any other animal that depends on you.

And lastly, I'm going to throw out there, most of the people I've seen leaving poop behind, tend to be owners of the trendy dogs. I'll leave it at that, but I'm sure most of you will know the particular breeds and "breeds" I'm talking about and the owners that tend to flock to owning them even if they aren't prepared, responsible, or willing to put in the extra effort to have a healthy happy dog or pet.

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Let me just say that this is one of my BIGGEST pet peeves... EVER!!! Anyone who leaves their dog's poop laying around to pile up in public areas are just dirtbags. 

It's disgusting, irresponsible and downright lazy.

I always have bags with me- in my jacket pockets, in my purse and in my car.. And ruby is only 9 pounds- her poops are like rabbit drops!! And I absolutely will not leave it for someone else to step in or someone else's dog to roll in. She goes poop in our neighbors yard all of the time when we are on our morning walk and I wouldn't dare leave it in someone else's yard! Especially because they have a pup of their own.

The best is when people let their huge dogs go and they leave PILES of it. I do not understand how people can just walk away from that!!! There is a problem when you can't tell if it's dog or human poop. There should be someone on poop patrol at dog parks especially. If you let your dog make a mess and you don't clean it up, posters are going to be hung all around and you are no longer allowed in! Ahh what a dream. 

I think this is one thing that us poodle people have in common. We like cleanliness, therefore that's why we have poodles. And also why we clean up after them  

Sorry y'all if that got too antsy- as you can tell it's one thing I can't stand!!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I live in a small complex and our buildings are surrounded by lawns........lots and lots of lawns and landscaping .....only small dogs are allowed to live here so when 'giant' piles of poop are left it is not a happy day, and old people get VERY CRANKY at people who do not follow the RULES and if one of us spot you, you WILL BE REPRIMANDED .. BEFORE you can leave that pile sitting there..... and offered a bag.............hahaha!!!
Actually, a lot of the people who live here like sitting on their patios and balconies so it doesn't happen often! Although one day a memo was sent around about someone allowing their dog to pee in the atrium of the building and not cleaning it up..............management reminder of fine that could be imposed!!!!! Now THAT was a hot topic for a day.....Hahaha!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

In my experience the worst offenders are conformation show people. I can't tell you how much poop I have picked up at hotels I was staying at with big breed clusters. If I see it happen I offer a bag and my own stink eye.

I want nice hotels to continue to allow dogs as guests, so I clean to help make sure that happens. I also thank the staff when I check in and out for having a nice property that is dog friendly. I never see that when I am at a hotel for an agility or obedience only event.

I should add that for many of us it is against local law not to clean up. In my neighborhood though there is a spot where people just let it lie. It is right next to a groundwater recharge basin. Nice job folks!


----------



## Lora (Aug 13, 2014)

oh man, that is depressing. Time for a better story 

So the other day I'm walking along the sidewalk, and I see this lady with two little terriers, one of which was just doing his business.

I had to run up saying "wait!" because she was about to try scooping it up with a piece of cardboard she found lying around. "Do you need a baggie?" I asked, holding it out to her.

"thank you! He's having such a poop day and I ran out!".. guys, picture the look of relief on her face. I gave her the other two bags I had as well. It's so nice when you can help a good person. :angel:

Edit:
I looked it up and here it's also against the law not to pick up.. or rather.. it's an "Ordnungswidrigkeit" (so.. a minor breach of the law) and if memory serves the fine is 50-200. But I can't seem to find out what I can do if I catch someone doing it.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I have three major pet peeves! My biggest pet peeves are people who don't pick up their dog's poop (my next door neighbor turns his huge chocolate lab out early in the morning and guess whose yard he poops in!) The second is people who won't walk 10 steps to place their shopping carts in the corrals. My car has been damaged twice by "runaway" carts. When I drive up and see someone leave a cart, I pointed go over and put it up for them. And I am a pro at giving the "stink eye!" My third is people who get into an express check out lane in the grocery store (15 items or less) with a basket heaped full of items. I've been known to point out the sign to them. I guess basically I despise inconsiderate and self-absorbed people!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Given what you posted, *Janet6567*, I am_ convinced_ somewhere along the line we are related! :wink: (I would add people driving without signaling before turning to the "it peeves me" list!) :argh:


----------

